# dyno tuning question



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

i have a stock 2005 and was wondering what kind of numbers to expect with dyno tuning alone? i plan to add cai and 160 thermostat after tuning or should i wait until afterthese are added? tks


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

if your tuner offers free updates with only paying for minor dyno time...then why not. Otherwise, I'd wait till you got some more bolt ons.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> if your tuner offers free updates with only paying for minor dyno time...then why not. Otherwise, I'd wait till you got some more bolt ons.


^^^^:agree ^^^^


----------

